# RIP Johnnie



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 2, 2009)

I wanted to do a rainbow bridge for my foster guinea pig Johnnie. He turned 6 this month sometime. He had been getting skinny this last year, but he was still eating, drinking and pooping. This last two weeks his eating had dropped of and i was noticing a slow down in the eating, but he was still eating. Last night he passed away in my arms, he was having seizures, and his breathing was slowing, and finally took his last breath in my arms :tears2: I am so very sad and this sucks, and piled on top of this we got a very not so good news about my father in law and his cancer spreading, and it doesnt look very good for him, the family is planning on having Christmas early this year so that he can celebrate with us :tears2:. so this week has been a sucky week from hell. 

Johnnie will be burried out back tonight when my hubby gets home. He is no longer skinny , he is on the other side ,all fat and Chubby, and i hope Sooty helped him over the bridge and they are hanging out together. I sit here and think i have three cats, three dogs, three rabbits, a beardie and the other guinea pig and i dont thik i can keep doing this, this heart break sucks


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry Fran. 6 is a ripe old age for a piggie. Even when they are fosters, you get to love them so much. RIP Johnnie.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry. He was adorable and I know you loved him like he was your own. 6 is a good age, and I know he had a wonderful life with you.

All of this bad news--it may be good to re-asses what you can handle right now. However, although it may hurt to lose them, they have a wonderful life while they are with you, and the gift of giving an animal like that a wonderful life is really something special. Just making a difference in their life makes the world a little better place--you know, it brightens up your corner of the universe. It is sad that they leave us, but it doesn't have to be--they lived a life full of happiness but that has to end just like anything else. If they never left us, our time with them wouldn't be so special. It's good to look back and realize that his life was so full of happiness and that is something to celebrate, not mourn, now that he's gone.

Anyway, I'm so sorry. Big hugs sent to you and your family.

Scamper free, Johnnie.:rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 2, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> All of this bad news--it may be good to re-asses what you can handle right now.


I hope i didnt come off as i dont think i can handle all the animals, i am just not looking forward to the rest of all the animals having to go to the bridge, i have to go through this sadness and heartbreak for the cats, and the dogs, and the rest of the animals. It just sadens me that i will have to do this again, and again, and again, and i think about not having anymore animals because of the loss, but then that wouldnt be fair because they bring us so much great times, ugh, i am just feeling really sad right now


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 2, 2009)

:hug:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 2, 2009)

Aww Fran i'm sorry


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh I know that you weren't going to rehome any of them. I just was thinking that you might be too saddened by losing them that you would choose not to have animals anymore, which is fine if that's what you need, but you take such good care of them that many animals would be missing out on a great home.

I particularly like this:
"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached.
Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way.
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality,
never fully understanding the necessary plan."

Irving Townsend.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 3, 2009)

We're so sorry to hear that you lost Johnnie as well as the other bad news. Sometimes it really pours down on you. Each time we lose one of our babies it's really hard and doesn't get any easier, as, they are all unique and we miss them so much. No matter how long they are with us, it's never long enough. Rest in peace little man and say hi to all our loved ones at the bridge.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 3, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened. Sorry about your father in law.

Dave


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 3, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Oh I know that you weren't going to rehome any of them. I just was thinking that you might be too saddened by losing them that you would choose not to have animals anymore, which is fine if that's what you need, but you take such good care of them that many animals would be missing out on a great home.
> 
> I particularly like this:
> "We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached.
> ...


Thank you :hug:

Thank you everyone 

""We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached." <<<<<<< I really love this line


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that he passed. He is at the bridge with Sooty.

Scamper free, little piggy. :rainbow:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 6, 2009)

sorry to hear of his passing, he lived a good lomg life in what sounds like a loving home.
Run free little Johnnie :angelandbunny:


----------

